
On Data Privacy, India Charts Its Own Path - 0xmohit
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/10/technology/on-data-privacy-india-charts-its-own-path.html
======
throwGuardian
This is good in the aggregate. Just like Google employees in mountain view do
not want Russians interfering with American politics and privacy data, Indians
do not want valley companies influencing politics or privacy decisions for
them

